# He sells stolen bikes



## User (16 Jul 2010)




----------



## e-rider (16 Jul 2010)

Ausra said:


> http://www.skelbiu.l...lt-8879566.html
> 
> This is Lithuanian website to sell everything and it has bicycle section aswell. I know 100 % that this man from Kedainiai (it's small town) is selling ONLY stolen bicycles. A price for this TT bike is 3300 Litas, that is about 800 pounds. This is only one example. Sometimes he sells stolen prototype bicycles (I saw 1 in winter time).
> And he is not stealing bicycles himself - he has some kids (!!!), who are doing this job - because kids cannot be punished (adults can).
> ...



I think it's fairly unlikely that stolen UK bikes are ending up in Lithuania.

Ausra, had any luck finding your Carrera? Are the Police helping much?


----------



## Globalti (21 Jul 2010)

Bloody Hell Ausra, you've been in Liverpool a few weeks and already been robbed? 

You need to get out of that place.

Have a look on Ebay and check the local papers for adverts, you might get lucky and find you beloved bike.

I have posted a link on Velonews.


----------



## Globalti (21 Jul 2010)

But for some reason you did choose to work in the city with probably the highest crime rate in the UK! If you work in hotels, there's lots of hotel work elsewhere in places with a much lower crime rate. And better riding as well; what about all of Scotland, all of Wales, all of the Yorkshire Dales or North York moors? Fantastic riding, very little traffic and almost no crime.

I hate to say this but I NEVER leave my bike anywhere in public unless it's locked in a car or in my full view all the time. Admittedly it was your only form of transport but maybe you need to go out now and buy a crap bike to ride to work and start saving for a replacement racer, which you can keep chained to the wall in your flat. 

Have you looked at this website?: http://bikeshd.co.uk/

Also you might be able to get the Liverpool Echo to run a story on it if you stress the aspect of being an overseas rider, aspiring sportswoman, saved all your life for the bike, etc. etc. Ring the news desk on 0151 472 2453 and speak to a reporter. It worked for that German world cyclist whose bike got stolen in Portsmouth; somebody found it and gave it back.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jul 2010)

Hi Ausra
Sorry to hear of your loss  Maybe worth looking at Police auctions for a cheap replacement, Merseyside police use Hartleys, 12-14 Moss Street, Low Hill, Liverpool. L6 1HF. 0151-2631865. for their auctions according to the web, so maybe worth calling them to see if there's any sales coming up.


----------



## Globalti (21 Jul 2010)

Ausra, Liverpool is a city full of thieves. Do you know that Liverpool dock workers stole so much from the cotton industrialists of Manchester that the Manchester people even put their resources together to build a canal from beyond Liverpool docks to Manchester so that ships could load and unload at Manchester without the need to go through Liverpool? Liverpool committed commercial suicide in the 1800s and is still suffering the consequences today. There are more and better hotels in all the provincial towns of Britain that are desperate for honest reliable workers because they are sick of the useless, lazy thieving workshy British workers that the Job Centre sends them. And it's not only hotels, I have a friend who employs Polish people in his flower-growing business and loves them because they work hard and they turn up on time every day, sober and keen to do an honest day's work. I know it's easy for me to say this but you would do better to relocate to somewhere decent like Bath, Cheltenham, Cambridge, Harrogate, Chester or Stratford on Avon where there is plenty of tourism and good hotels as well as good cycling in the area. 

You can read abut the Manchester ship canal here: http://en.wikipedia....ster_Ship_Canal


----------



## Vikeonabike (22 Jul 2010)

Ausra said:


> Do you know, how I made choise of Liverpool? Before coming here, I even didn't know where it is. I look on internet and tried to find what is the most popular place in UK among LT employment agencies. That was Liverpool - LT agencies said, that there are lots of jobs on farms, in hotels etc. That was my mistake - to believe them. Nobody waits for another immigrant.



Ausra,
Agree wrong choice, you should have come over to Peterborough....This is the capitol city of Lithuania Minor and Little Poland .
Good job opportunities being on the edge of the Fens and some good cycling clubs too. Just happens that one of the local cops doesn't take too kindly to bike thieves either!

The idea of bikes stolen in the UK ending up in Lithuania is not as far fetched as it seems!

Just a thought, if your spoken english is as good as your written, you may want to think about applying to be a Police Community Support Officer with one of the constabularies where there is a large Lithuanian community!


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Ausra,
> Agree wrong choice, you should have come over to Peterborough....This is the capitol city of Lithuania Minor and Little Poland .
> Good job opportunities being on the edge of the Fens and some good cycling clubs too. Just happens that one of the local cops doesn't take too kindly to bike thieves either!
> 
> ...



Blimey, what a good idea! It would be a permanent job and she might get a bike too.


----------



## skylark (22 Jul 2010)

http://www.interpol.int/


----------



## Inertia (22 Jul 2010)

Globalti said:


> I know it's easy for me to say this but you would do better to relocate to somewhere decent like Bath, Cheltenham, *Cambridge*, Harrogate, Chester or Stratford on Avon where there is plenty of tourism and good hotels as well as good cycling in the area.



Maybe not Cambridge 


http://road.cc/conte...e-crime-britain


----------



## Globalti (27 Jul 2010)

Join the UK Police then! Your only problem would be avoiding the massive breakfasts.


----------



## Dunbar (31 Jul 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Ausra,
> Agree wrong choice, you should have come over to Peterborough....This is the capitol city of Lithuania Minor and Little Poland .
> Good job opportunities being on the edge of the Fens and some good cycling clubs too. Just happens that one of the local cops doesn't take too kindly to bike thieves either!
> 
> ...



And they get to ride bikes too. Plus Lincolnshire is fairly flat! 

John


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (1 Aug 2010)

Ausra said:


> Maybe I need to study in police school (or how it is called) and to kick thieves' asses ...



Just a quick English lesson here...

Leave their donkeys alone and kick their arses instead 

_(in American English an ass is someone's behind, in English English an ass is a donkey and an arse is what one sits upon)_


----------



## Dunbar (2 Aug 2010)

It's getting worse Tiger, 

Just lately, our 'TV faces' are constantly 'incentivizing conceptualization', instead of 'encouraging us to think'. (Outside the box usually!) 

I fear the language is slowly moving towards American English. We'll be driving/riding on the right-hand side of the road next.

John


----------



## asterix (6 Aug 2010)

Dunbar said:


> It's getting worse Tiger,
> 
> Just lately, our 'TV faces' are constantly 'incentivizing conceptualization', instead of 'encouraging us to think'. (Outside the box usually!)
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with driving on the right, I do it all the time..

(DYK that in the early 60's the UK had the chance to change sides but decided not to. Near ferry ports drivers have been crashing into each other ever since. One guy on a scooter got as far as Clacton before his untimely death embedded in the front of a bus.)


----------



## Dunbar (6 Aug 2010)

asterix said:


> Nothing wrong with driving on the right, I do it all the time..
> 
> (DYK that in the early 60's the UK had the chance to change sides but decided not to. Near ferry ports drivers have been crashing into each other ever since. One guy on a scooter got as far as Clacton before his untimely death embedded in the front of a bus.)



No there is nowt wrong driving on the right, or the left, as long as everyone does the same! 

yes I do recall the 'call' to swap sides, but I think the experience in Sweden (I think it was Sweden who changed.) was enough for us to let well alone. The day they do swap sides, I scrap my car... Honest. 

John


----------



## bobbit (15 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> But for some reason you did choose to work in the city with probably the highest crime rate in the UK! If you work in hotels, there's lots of hotel work elsewhere in places with a much lower crime rate. And better riding as well; what about all of Scotland, all of Wales, all of the Yorkshire Dales or North York moors? Fantastic riding, very little traffic and almost no crime.
> 
> I hate to say this but I NEVER leave my bike anywhere in public unless it's locked in a car or in my full view all the time. Admittedly it was your only form of transport but maybe you need to go out now and buy a crap bike to ride to work and start saving for a replacement racer, which you can keep chained to the wall in your flat.
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean probably the highest crime rate? Have you even checked the figures before making unsubstantiated claims. Liverpool has nowhere near the crime figures of Manchester or even Lancashire for that matter, It doesn't even hit the top cities for crime in University guides. Also making claims that they built the ship canal because Liverpool dock workers(who by the way were mostly immigrants) stole so much, is just beyond laughable. I suggest you read wiki the article you posted. I bet you're someone who buys the Sun and still thinks that what they printed in 1989 was the truth.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2012)

thread revival of the week!


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> But for some reason you did choose to work in the city with probably the highest crime rate in the UK! If you work in hotels, there's lots of hotel work elsewhere in places with a much lower crime rate. And better riding as well; what about all of Scotland, all of Wales, all of the Yorkshire Dales or North York moors? Fantastic riding, very little traffic and almost no crime.
> 
> I hate to say this but I NEVER leave my bike anywhere in public unless it's locked in a car or in my full view all the time. Admittedly it was your only form of transport but maybe you need to go out now and buy a crap bike to ride to work and start saving for a replacement racer, which you can keep chained to the wall in your flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Globalti (15 Oct 2012)

Think I touched a raw nerve there! My use of "probably" was in the same sense as "probably the best lager in the world"!

I hope they don't put a fatwa on me. Why has it taken the Liverpool contingent over two years to leap to their city's defence?


----------



## Lee_M (15 Oct 2012)

They were locked up and only just got out for good behaviour (ie they didn't nick anything when they were in the inside)



For the benefit of
Lawyers everywhere .. This is a joke and doesn't imply anything about any scousers anywhere ever ... Like


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2012)

geo said:


> *You really are the most unknowledgable PR**K I have ever come across on this forum. If your going to quote crime statistice about any city, at least make them factual and not some random guess you may think is correct, now go and crawl back under your stone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


wowser!


----------



## Dunbar (15 Oct 2012)

Crime figures are supplied by Police Forces. The reports are usually fudged first. If there is no arrest, crimes are 'demoted' to the next level down, (E.g, Robbery becomes theft from the person). Once the Police have a figure, they divide it by two, or even three, depending on how high the true figure is. In a lot of cases the Police will dissuade you from reporting a crime, preferring the words lost property. Then they merely provide you with a reference number for your insurance company. .If your house is burgled, then no one will attend for a few days, unless the burglary is in progress. That's reasonable, but the time lapse between report and Scenes of Crime attending, means the trail can go cold, and yet another burglary becomes a statistic. Oh! I beg your pardon? The Police don't work like that any more? Hmmm...Things must have changed, so okay; I'll believe you. And if Liverpool doesn't have crime figures as high or higher, than Birmingham, then I will be extremely surprised; to say the least.


----------



## bobbit (15 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> Think I touched a raw nerve there! My use of "probably" was in the same sense as "probably the best lager in the world"!
> 
> I hope they don't put a fatwa on me. Why has it taken the Liverpool contingent over two years to leap to their city's defence?


 
I have only just happened upon this site while searching for information on auctions, and yes I was annoyed at your off the cuff comment about this city. I have lived here most of my life and can honestly say that I have had never felt threatened or been the victim of crime. I know this city is not perfect, far from it, but to say it is a city full of thieves and using a reference to the building of the ship canal is just wrong.


----------



## bobbit (15 Oct 2012)

Lee_M said:


> They were locked up and only just got out for good behaviour (ie they didn't nick anything when they were in the inside)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now you see thats funny, albeit stereotypical


----------



## Lee_M (15 Oct 2012)

bobbit said:


> now you see thats funny, albeit stereotypical


 

good-oh.

Personally I love Liverpool - went to university there, my first wife was a scouser, and I like going back
But you cant let the facts get in the way of a good joke


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2012)

bobbit said:


> I have only just happened upon this site while searching for information on auctions, and yes I was annoyed at your off the cuff comment about this city. I have lived here most of my life and can honestly say that I have had never felt threatened or been the victim of crime. I know this city is not perfect, far from it, but to say it is a city full of thieves and using a reference to the building of the ship canal is just wrong.


Globalti wrong in, generalised sweeping statement off the top of his head, post: Never! I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Crosstrailer (15 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> thread revival of the week!


 
Has to be thread revival of the year doesn't it ?

6th Oct 2010 to 15th Oct 2012 !!!!

I think the only way this would lose is if Disabled Rider pops up on New Years Eve with a photograph of him having a yuletide egg nog with a deer dressed in a Christmas jumper..


----------



## LosingFocus (15 Oct 2012)

bobbit said:


> I have only just happened upon this site while searching for information on auctions, and yes I was annoyed at your off the cuff comment about this city. I have lived here most of my life and can honestly say that I have had never felt threatened or been the victim of crime. I know this city is not perfect, far from it, but to say it is a city full of thieves and using a reference to the building of the ship canal is just wrong.


 
Alright, alright, calm down calm down

(sorry, couldnt resist)


----------



## bobbit (15 Oct 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> Alright, alright, calm down calm down
> 
> (sorry, couldnt resist)


 
 ha ha love it!


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2012)

What do you call a Liverpool teenager in a suit ?

Ans-The accused.


----------



## Andy84 (15 Oct 2012)

bobbit said:


> I have only just happened upon this site while searching for information on auctions



What were you searching for, stolen bikes? :-)


----------



## Longshot (15 Oct 2012)

I love Liverpool. My wife's a primary school teacher and was confused when first teaching in Liverpool by the alphabet song - "A A A A A A A..."


----------



## Oldspice (15 Oct 2012)

Yuo want crime hot spots, try Midsomer and Cabot Cove. It's disgraceful, there's a murder there every lunch time five days a week. I think it's being committed by Jews and Christians because there is no crime at the weekends


----------



## bobbit (16 Oct 2012)

Andy84 said:


> What were you searching for, stolen bikes? :-)


Police and Customs auctions, I found info about a place called Hartleys on Low Hill, so I was trying to find info on when the auctions are held etc.


----------



## asterix (16 Oct 2012)

Must admit when I was in Liverpool a few years ago I left my car lights on (it was an old car) and flattened the battery. I was in the car park of the maritime museum and a security guard came along to see what was going on. When he found out, he called his police mates and between them they got my car started. In gratitude I offered him a fiver to buy a beer or something but would he take it? Would he eckerslike. He asked if I would make a donation to some charity or other instead!


----------



## Raging Squirrel (16 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> But for some reason you did choose to work in the city with probably the highest crime rate in the UK! If you work in hotels, there's lots of hotel work elsewhere in places with a much lower crime rate. And better riding as well; what about all of Scotland, all of Wales, all of the Yorkshire Dales or North York moors? Fantastic riding, very little traffic and almost no crime.
> 
> I hate to say this but I NEVER leave my bike anywhere in public unless it's locked in a car or in my full view all the time. Admittedly it was your only form of transport but maybe you need to go out now and buy a crap bike to ride to work and start saving for a replacement racer, which you can keep chained to the wall in your flat.
> 
> ...


 

i think you'll find the highest crime rate city is Manchester thank you very much, and that's after London. Do some research before spouting rubbish about places where people live


----------



## Primal Scream (16 Oct 2012)

Is the crime rate based upon total crimes commited or is the population of a city in proportion to the amount of crimes taken into account?


----------



## RedRider (16 Oct 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Is the crime rate based upon total crimes commited or is the population of a city in proportion to the amount of crimes taken into account?


I'm almost certain it's proportional ie a rate per head


----------



## Primal Scream (16 Oct 2012)

RedRider said:


> I'm almost certain it's proportional ie a rate per head


Thanks for that, I would be suprised if London had a higher crime rate than Liverpool given the crimes against the English language an fashion commited there


----------



## RedRider (16 Oct 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Thanks for that, I would be suprised if London had a higher crime rate than Liverpool given the crimes against the English language an fashion commited there


I haven't looked but I'd be surprised if Liverpool's crime rate is higher than in London as it'd buck a trend


----------



## Globalti (17 Oct 2012)

I thought most of the posters on here were intelligent people yet some of them seem actually to _believe_ the crime statistics trotted out by Police forces! I suppose they also believe Government immigration figures, climate change statistics and all those stories about peanut butter being a carcinogen and so on? Oh dear.


----------



## asterix (17 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> I thought most of the posters on here were intelligent people yet some of them seem actually to _believe_ the crime statistics trotted out by Police forces! I suppose they also believe Government immigration figures, climate change statistics and all those stories about peanut butter being a carcinogen and so on? Oh dear.


 
You'd prefer us to believe the usual weary stereotyping some people trot out whenever they can't think of anything better to say? It's a rock and a hard place, isn't it!


----------



## bobbit (17 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> I thought most of the posters on here were intelligent people yet some of them seem actually to _believe_ the crime statistics trotted out by Police forces! I suppose they also believe Government immigration figures, climate change statistics and all those stories about peanut butter being a carcinogen and so on? Oh dear.


 
Crimestoppers are an example of an NGO that collate figures on crime in the UK, are you saying that they are corrupt also. I haven't seen you give any explanation or figures with references for the so called fudging of the data. I do get sick of seeing the stereotyping of where I live, because whilst in jest it is humorous, it continues to influence peoples attitudes to this great and vibrant city!

An experiment to see how quickly thieves would steal an unlocked bicycle has exploded a popular myth about at least one place.

Researchers put a new bike in 10 cities and saw how long it took to be stolen.

The bicycle that lasted the longest - almost four hours - was in bustling Mathew Street in Liverpool.

"Light-fingered Scousers" have often been the butt of jokes but in fact thieves in London acted fastest, stealing the £130 bike in just 17 minutes.

Next was Glasgow at 1hr 30mins and Birmingham at nearly two hours.

It took between two hours and 3hrs 15mins for the bikes to go in Bristol, Norwich, Newcastle, Manchester, Cardiff and Portsmouth.

The test was carried out by insurer More Than.

Liverpool, as a city of fewer than 500,000 people, has punched above its weight culturally, scientifically and in sport. 

It has one of the largest hospitals in Europe, a renowned school of tropical medicine, England's most successful football team and enough theatres and art galleries to shake a stick at. 

Despite the economic destruction wrought on it, and the decay of its spectacular architecture, Liverpool remains a magnificent and powerful city which is a party capital and a good place to walk around. 

Liverpool is not the city of thieves, dole cheats, drug dealers, rioters and strikers. 

So stop giving us a hard time. 

And one more thing... Scousers really are funny.


----------



## bobbit (17 Oct 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Thanks for that, I would be suprised if London had a higher crime rate than Liverpool given the crimes against the English language an fashion commited there


 
Yer wat? r u dissin ow we speak up ere like, giving us verbals about ar troggs too, bang outta order mate, yer soft suvern shandy drinkin fairy!


----------



## monkeylc (17 Oct 2012)

"And one more thing... Scousers really are funny"

I live next door to a Scouser and he's not funny.......


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> Bloody Hell Ausra, you've been in Liverpool a few weeks and already been robbed?


 You've done well, I'm surprised it took that long.

those locals lads are slacking.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2012)

bobbit said:


> Crimestoppers are an example of an NGO that collate figures on crime in the UK, are you saying that they are corrupt also. I haven't seen you give any explanation or figures with references for the so called fudging of the data. I do get sick of seeing the stereotyping of where I live, because whilst in jest it is humorous, it continues to influence peoples attitudes to this great and vibrant city!
> 
> An experiment to see how quickly thieves would steal an unlocked bicycle has exploded a popular myth about at least one place.
> 
> ...



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIsTKpAoE4


----------



## bobbit (17 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIsTKpAoE4




got to love old arry


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2012)

or maybe not..........


----------



## davefb (18 Oct 2012)

bobbit said:


> got to love old arry


 
*personally* i think one reason that works is that the only non-scouser there is harry 


your bike wasn't nicked on matthew st, coz thats full of tourists and coppers btw


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> Ausra, Liverpool is a city full of thieves. Do you know that Liverpool dock workers stole so much from the cotton industrialists of Manchester that the Manchester people even put their resources together to build a canal from beyond Liverpool docks to Manchester so that ships could load and unload at Manchester without the need to go through Liverpool? Liverpool committed commercial suicide in the 1800s and is still suffering the consequences today. There are more and better hotels in all the provincial towns of Britain that are desperate for honest reliable workers because they are sick of the useless, lazy thieving workshy British workers that the Job Centre sends them. And it's not only hotels, I have a friend who employs Polish people in his flower-growing business and loves them because they work hard and they turn up on time every day, sober and keen to do an honest day's work. I know it's easy for me to say this but you would do better to relocate to somewhere decent like Bath, Cheltenham, Cambridge, Harrogate, Chester or Stratford on Avon where there is plenty of tourism and good hotels as well as good cycling in the area.
> 
> You can read abut the Manchester ship canal here: http://en.wikipedia....ster_Ship_Canal


 

"There are more and better hotels in all the provincial towns of Britain that are desperate for honest reliable workers because they are sick of the useless, lazy thieving workshy British workers that the Job Centre sends them. And it's not only hotels, I have a friend who employs Polish people in his flower-growing business and loves them because they work hard and they turn up on time every day, sober and keen to do an honest day's work"


So all British workers are bad and all Polish one's are so wonderful? The Poles will work for peanuts and cash in hand for now,but come back in 10 years time and see if they do the same then !


"


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> "There are more and better hotels in all the provincial towns of Britain that are desperate for honest reliable workers because they are sick of the useless, lazy thieving workshy British workers that the Job Centre sends them. And it's not only hotels, I have a friend who employs Polish people in his flower-growing business and loves them because they work hard and they turn up on time every day, sober and keen to do an honest day's work"
> So all British workers are bad and all Polish one's are so wonderful? The Poles will work for peanuts and cash in hand for now,but come back in 10 years time and see if they do the same then !
> "


 
The same Poles have been there for about seven years now Dude.... they seem to have settled in Gloucestershire. They run the growing business very competently while my pal gads around installing hydroponic systems for big nurseries all over the UK and in Oman.


----------



## RedRider (24 Oct 2012)

Globalti said:


> The same Poles have been there for about seven years now Dude.... they seem to have settled in Gloucestershire. They run the growing business very competently while my pal gads around installing hydroponic systems for big nurseries all over the UK and in Oman.


I have a fantastic Polish colleague whose job it is to go out on the street at night to provide support for other Poles who're currently homeless and often alcoholic but don't let that upset your stupid view of a Britain populated by stereotypes.


----------



## Cubist (24 Oct 2012)

monkeylc said:


> "And one more thing... Scousers really are funny"
> 
> I live next door to a Scouser and he's not funny.......


I expect he's homesick.


----------

